# Nit Wit Club



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Question why do people who are not cops or for that matter are cops feel the need to drive around in cars that look like police cars.
For example about a month ago I had a late model crown vic blow a red light in front of me. The car was black, windows tinted, enough antennas to talk to the moon. So I pause the game on the MDT and stopped the wana - be- mobile. Hell this car had a nicer motorola radio then I have in my patrol car. As it turned out it was not the registered owner of the vehicle driving. When asked why her boyfriend felt the need to have a car that looked like a police car she stated that he was in a club and they all drive crown vics. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am willing to bet the vehicles owner is on this board


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Sounds like a certain Attleboro cop..... :lol:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I have seen a ton of them, some even with cages. I have yet to see a driver of one of the wanna-be CV that could pass the PAT as they are usually no less than 50lbs over weight. I did have an interesting run in with one driving a CV maybe a week ago I got him on Lidar doing 52/35, he must have known I got him, but oddly he smiles at me and waves. I stopped him and asked what are you so happy about? He said he read in a beat tickets book that if you smile and wave the cop will think you're a cop and you'll avoid tickets. So to add to the effect he added all kinds of antennas, "drive safe schools in" stickers, etc. So I gave him 90/18, 90/9D(tint+stickers on windows)and 90/16(the former police agency didn't remove the siren from the front bumper). Then I smiled and waved have a nice day :wink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I know 2 yee haa's like this. One drives a busted old CV that has a orange and white creamsicle light bar on it and 3 huge ham antennas. He claims he works for the FBI,MA state police arson(despite the fact he lives in NH) and Carroll country drug enforcement, quiete the impressive resume for someone that is 19 and been in out of jail for impersonateing a firefighter twice. If anyone has aol this kids SN is beaner739-----its worth a look cause this kid is a total maroon. I used to hang out with this kid till I found out what a goon he was and I was getting heat from the FD as an explorer for being seen with him. Im glad I took thier advice cause about a month later he was picked up the first time on those impersonation charges. :roll: 

The other has always been a whacker and a total pain in the ass. He is an aux. cop in a town somewhere and has a black 04 taurus with a spoiler. The car has VHF/UHF, full set of hidden and deck strobes, full console and he keeps his police jacket in the back window with the "police" faceing out. He has always done stupid stuff like this to his car but this is the latest encarnation, I saw it when he came to join my dept. He tried pulling me over one night back in high school in one of his cars as a joke, which ended up in him getting booted from an explorer post

Both of these kids went to my high school. God why do these people find me. :? 

And just so the you dont think the pot is calling the kettle black,the only strobes or aux. lighting I have on my POV are two small foward faceing green strobes for when we get fire or other calls. And its not a CV or Impala


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Name:	Dean a.k.a. Mr.******
Location:	Rochester, NH
Gender: Male
Marital Status:	Single and Looking
Hobbies &amp; Interests:	Helping people and the community. Party i dunno ask me
Favorite Gadgets:	Motorola HT-1000, Uniden Bearcat BC 780 XLT,Motorola MTS-2000,Motorola Spectra and Syntor X-9000
Occupation:	E.M.T. Basic, Firefighter A-1, Massachusetts State Police Arson Squad,Essex County Sheriff's Department Narcotics Unit 
Personal Quote:	No matter how bad things may seem someone else has it worse.Live each day as its your last because you could get killed anywhere anytime. Everything happens for a reason!! R.I.P. April Palmer I will always love you and keep you in my Heart forever! 

There's prima-facie evidence of impersonation or being a dink


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

:shock: Dude WTF over


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What a retard...


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I think he may need to be medicated..... :wl:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I think you guys are all jealous because youre not as cool as this kid is.... :roll:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Southside @ Mon Oct 25 said:


> Sounds like a certain Attleboro cop..... :lol:


??? Like who :?:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

topcop14 @ Mon Oct 25 said:


> Question why do people who are not cops or for that matter are cops feel the need to drive around in cars that look like police cars.
> For example about a month ago I had a late model crown vic blow a red light in front of me. The car was black, windows tinted, enough antennas to talk to the moon. So I pause the game on the MDT and stopped the wana - be- mobile. Hell this car had a nicer motorola radio then I have in my patrol car. As it turned out it was not the registered owner of the vehicle driving. When asked why her boyfriend felt the need to have a car that looked like a police car she stated that he was in a club and they all drive crown vics. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I am willing to bet the vehicles owner is on this board


Did it have lights? An MSP Trooper came to our station and was looking for a vehicle with the same description (I forget where/whom it was registered to), but I guess the shitbird has been doing some yahoo'ing ( acting like a PO)... he pretty much just wanted to give us a heads up in case we see such a vehicle in town with its lights activated.. apparently he has strobes..


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

darkknight750il @ Tue Oct 26 said:


> Name:	Dean a.k.a. Mr.******
> Location:	Rochester, NH
> Gender: Male
> Marital Status:	Single and Looking
> ...


That profile is good for a laugh. What a *Whacker*. I cannot believe with all this guy's credentials there are not more people on this board that know who he is ??? :wacko: Although with all those jobs he must be all over the place and since he has his car posted on the internet for all to see he should not be hard too find. I'll have to look for him at the next fire in town. Does he show up on scene with a K9 to do his investigations too??? :L: Thanks for the laugh stm4710 some good humor is always welcome.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

This particular nut did not have any visible warning lights but it could have had hidden strobes.
So is this Mr. ****** a ******? :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

stm4710 @ Mon Oct 25 said:


> ]...The other has always been a whacker and a total pain in the ass. He is an aux. cop in a town somewhere and has a black 04 taurus with a spoiler. The car has VHF/UHF, full set of hidden and deck strobes, full console and he keeps his police jacket in the back window with the "police" faceing out....[/color]


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that even if you are a full-time, sworn PO, you are not granted by default the use of blue lights in your personal vehicle. Am I correct in this? I was under the impression that is was granted for special circumstances, like an officer who performs road details in his POV, etc... :-k


----------



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

I dont get these people either. Along with our marked units, our department assignes 7-8 unmarked units to the road officers each day. When I first started I thought how great it was to be able to tool around in an unmarked and "sneak up on people". This isnt the case at all, we all know for a fact that unmarked cars are just as easily identifiable as a regular road unit. It's only a matter of time before one of these yahoo's gets flagged down for something that they wont be able to handle and of course ultimately the blame will be placed on us somehow!
Some people are so sparked out its ridiculous. I was on a traffic stop not to long ago with a suspended. My backup notices a kid across the street parked in a private driveway watching and writing stuff down. So he goes over there and asks what hes doing and the kid responds "watching the police" he says "ok any reason for doing that on someones property right here right now?" and the kid says "Cause I'm gonna be the police" he says "ok well are you in the academy now or something?" the kid says "No not yet" . These are the people that give all of us a bad name, the ones who write grandma for doing 35 in a 30. Wouldn't you have something better to do at night other than see the police and decide "hmmm im gonna stop and watch this one"
And to add to the CV issue. Who the hell wants to buy a car thats got 150,000 miles on it, and was previously running 24/7, and beat to hell?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

KozmoKramer @ Tue Oct 26 said:


> stm4710 @ Mon Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> > ]...The other has always been a whacker and a total pain in the ass. He is an aux. cop in a town somewhere and has a black 04 taurus with a spoiler. The car has VHF/UHF, full set of hidden and deck strobes, full console and he keeps his police jacket in the back window with the "police" faceing out....[/color]
> ...


Kozmo,

Under Massachusetts Law, Chapter 90 Section 7E sets forth the requirements for blue/red light permits, etc... procedurally a blue/red light form must be filled out and submitted to the RMV with the signature of the Chief of Police (or Fire Chief if a red light). A couple years ago there was a memo sent from the registry advising the requirements for issuing the permits have tightened so not as many are issued. I believe a person can only have one or two at the most and it is for specific vehicles in the name of the permit applicant. The permit looks similar to the registration with vehicle/reg/owner info etc...

Here is the link, happy reading.

Chapter 90 Section 7E

Note...This also maybe a good read for any/all wannabes on the site that have their cars decked out like a space ship with red and blue lights and are not on the job. The fine is pretty pricey, so before you wire up the car and go flipping the lights on around town read carefully. :lol:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

time for a lawyer?? :roll: 
http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/...=746941&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

BADGER VICTORIA! :roll: 
http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/...=744125&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Black & White P71 with equipment listed on eBay??? :roll: 
http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/...=739709&page=4&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

This guy might want to repaint his car too :-?
:roll: Oops! Wig-Wags still installed 
http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/...=739550&page=6&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You know the more I hear about these blue light buffaroos the more I think they were the ones that bought those police kits from toys r us, rode around on a bike saying "HEY, I AM A COP AND YOU WILL RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!!!!!!!!" and still use the plastic "METRO SWAT" badges in thier wallets. :lol:


All laughs aside these people can be dangerous though. About 2 years ago there was a few robberies in the Ipswich fire department un-manned Linebrook station and a few others around the area, where gear and airpacks were stolen. The same guy got ahold of either Ipswich or Topsfield police patches, made his own copy of the uniform. He lived an Danvers. He repeatedly raped and molested a 14 year old girl for a about a year. He told her he was a cop and a fireman and if she told anyone he would arrest her or kill her and no one would belive her anyway. Cops stopped him on Rt. 1 in Topsfield with the uniforms in his trunk, he couldnt explain why he had them and prove he was a cop so they took him in on that and found out the rest. Donald Soucy is now in jail for a long time........


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I think we have found a card carrying member of the club ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

So answer the question inquiring cops want to know, Why do you drive old police cars, is it pxxis envy? :L:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey expsgt 971, did he get ahold of the acuteual uniform from TPD or IPD or just get the patches and make them. I cant remember now its been so long.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey topcop14 what the hell did u stop my girlfriend for she said she wasn't speeding? J/K 
my uncle has an old Crown vic PI but he bought it cause it was cheap and I guess in great shape. 

I don't understand the obsession either. it baffles me. Like manny said it gives all you police officers a bad name to those who don't know any better and can't tell the difference.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

EOD 1 
Had to get my fuzzy cuffs back


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

did anyone check out those crownvic.net links? what the f.....?

Anyone interested in a site I'm trying to set up, www.fordcontour.net. Its for ford contour enthusiasts with custom rust and dent jobs like mine. We can meet up and pretend they are contours used by MSP CPAC units.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

frapmpd24 @ Tue Oct 26 said:


> Kozmo,...
> Here is the link, happy reading.
> 
> Chapter 90 Section 7E
> ...


*Thanks frapmpd24!!* :thumbup:



darkknight750il @ Mon Oct 25 said:


> ...I have seen a ton of them, some even with cages. I have yet to see a driver of one of the wanna-be CV that could pass the PAT as they are usually no less than 50lbs over weight.


*Darkknight* - No disrespect intended, but I've seen a few more than a lot of our local constabulary that the same can be said for... 



GMACK24 @ Tue Oct 26 said:


> Black & White P71 with equipment listed on eBay??? :roll:
> http://www.crownvic.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?


WTF? Is there some counter culture of coppa wannabes out there buying Interceptor packages and decking them out with blue strobes? What do these chumps say when they are stopped? Isn't that an automatic ride in the rear passenger seat of a real cruiser???? I cant imagine they can cruise around town too long before they're made. Dumbasses.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

KozmoKramer @ 26 Oct 2004 21:26 said:


> WTF? Is there some counter culture of coppa wannabes out there buying Interceptor packages and decking them out with blue strobes?


Sadly, yes, there is. There are also wannabes that collect badges and come onto law enforcement message boards misrepresenting themselves as Boston Police officers (at least allude to it; when confronted they dance around the question) when they in fact are no where near being a cop.

Hey, does anybody know since when does Mass Highway have their own police department? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

topcop14 @ Tue Oct 26 said:


> I think we have found a card carrying member of the club ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> So answer the question inquiring cops want to know, Why do you drive old police cars, is it pxxis envy? :L:


Is this directed towards me ?

Just curious. 
Thanks.
:?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

If the shoe fits . . .


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

topcop14 @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> If the shoe fits . . .


Well if you are gonna be like that.
I bought my 1995 Crown Vic LX oh .. did you read that LX 
Grandpa mobile in 1988 for 17 Thousand dollars. 
The thing is STOCK as STOCK comes......
So you think I am still an impersonator ?

If the shoe fits. :roll:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Viewing profile :: GMACK24 
MassCops Sergeant 
Joined: 02 Jun 2003 
Total posts: 139
Find all posts by GMACK24 
Location: Raynham, MA 
Occupation: None Specified 
Interests: Police Cars, Photography and Ford Crown Victoria's 

I didn't type your profile 
You seem :BM:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

topcop14 @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> Viewing profile :: GMACK24
> MassCops Sergeant
> Joined: 02 Jun 2003
> Total posts: 139
> ...


No not pissed. 
just want to show you that I am not a cop wanna be. 
yes I show interest in police cars. 
I run two cop car web sites.

I like them what can I say ?
Doesnt mean I want to turn my P74 into one.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

In a word, gentlemen: PM.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

dcs2244 @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> In a word, gentlemen: PM.


I just sent him a PM

Thanks


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

vor.

t: oh well
I am not a wanna be and I never have been. For the last 6 years I have missed family gatherings, holidays, been ordered to work on superbowl sunday, missed the end of game 4 of the World Series because dumb asses that can't hold their liquor, gone days without sleep, and I am currently watching my marriage go down the shitter do to the fact that I am a police officer, and I don't take it lightly. I have the greatest job on the planet. As for stirring up shit I have been known to do that from time to time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

topcop14 @ Fri Oct 29 said:


> vor.
> 
> t: oh well
> I am not a wanna be and I never have been. For the last 6 years I have missed family gatherings, holidays, been ordered to work on superbowl sunday, missed the end of game 4 of the World Series because dumb asses that can't hold their liquor, gone days without sleep, and I am currently watching my marriage go down the shitter do to the fact that I am a police officer, and I don't take it lightly. I have the greatest job on the planet. As for stirring up shit I have been known to do that from time to time.


Feeling a little guilty? I don't think VOR's post was directed at any one person in particular.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, Topcop, my marriage is "in the hopper" as well...but that is not the fault of my job (or of my former wife's job either). The fault is mine and hers is not open for discussion here...

Yes, I have a good...no, great...job! But that is what it is, a JOB. This is how I make money...not who I am. I haven't had any of those holidays/events off since I was eighteen. If those events are important to you, maybe you should work MO through FR at GM Framingham or Polaroid...or KODAK...

And 'lay off' the kid...he builds model cars, for cryin' out loud!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

top cop


When I was explorer and also was new on my current dept. , I lived and breathed firefighting. It was my life, it was my world, it forced away the woman who loved me because of the hours, the fear( on her part) and the general stress.  
I learned from this.
I no longer keep the fire scanner on 24/7, goto every fire in town,read firehouse magazine, watch 3rd watch and rescue me religously. I may look at a fire truck website or wear a fire shirt from another dept. ( I collect them) now and then but the fire department stuff is just really a hobby.

Its a fine line we walk in public safety, between loveing the job and loveing the ones closest to us. Its a thin and hard line that is a hard one to walk down and some of us do fall off. The people we serve dont see us individuals, we are blue, we are red. To our loved ones, we are Dad,Mom brother,sister, son, daughter.

When I go home the uniform comes off and I am no longer Red, unit 148,crew chief or "the guys in the red trucks". Nope, im just Jesse.............. Till the next alarm sounds and I hit the road again.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil @ 29 Oct 2004 18:13 said:


> I don't think VOR's post was directed at any one person in particular.


Really? I thought it was directed at the Mass Highway guy!!!!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Not feeling guilty @ all. Just wanted to clarify the issue.

:sb: 
I knew what I was in for when I got into this line of work. My father put 20 + years on the job only to be disabled when a drunk hit his cruiser. He tried to talk me out of getting in this line of work when I was younger. But his proudest moment was when I graduated the academy at the top of my class and he was pinning my badge on me.
To say that being a police officer is only a job is not true. Cops are cops 24/7. Don't get me wrong I put my blinders on when off duty, hell sometimes while on duty. 
People do treat you differently when they learn what you do for a living. How many times are we at social events and the topic becomes the last ticket some dumb ass got last week. My personnel favorite question " Have you ever shot anyone?" 
As far as marriage I hope to save mine before it is too late. I believe I am on the correct track as I admit we have a problem and I am doing something about it.

Ok enough, lets get back on topic! ! ! !


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

What just happened??? :?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

are there any forums on this site that are limited to only full time state or municipal police officers ?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jimbo @ Fri Oct 29 said:


> are there any forums on this site that are limited to only full time state or municipal police officers ?


 Not anymore, there was at one time but that required members to submit work related information. There was also an investigation (a bullshit investigation) over the summer by MSP where they requested information on some of them members because of frivolous complaints filed by the king of all Nitwits! At that point I thought it best to collect as little information as possible on the members of this site so as not to end up in the middle of another internal affairs proceeding. It has been discussed in the past by the brass and other members of the site but most agree aside from the occasional knuckhead we have a pretty good mix here and agreed not to have any LEO only restricted areas.

I am still up for possible spin off site that would be strictly for LEO's but then you get into the real cop debates on trying to figure out who should be granted access and who should not. Plus there is the time involved in confirming registrations etc... If someone is interested in pursuing this possibility, create a new topic or poll and we can discuss it further.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

So I guess the Mass Highway guy is out... :roll:


----------

